# pop up drain assembly for bathroom sink



## justfixit (Feb 15, 2009)

I installed a new sink where the drain is centered in the sink instead of being closer to faucet side.  My problem is the horizontal ball and rod piece that is part of the pop up drain assembly is too short to reach the verticle lift rod.  What can I do?


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome JustFixIt:
You can go to a plumbing supply house and get an extra long rod for the ball. It shouldn't cost much and will make it a complete job.
Glenn


----------



## majakdragon (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree with Glennjanie but if it is just a bit short, I have bent a 45 degree offset in the connecting bar that connects the two rods. You will need to determine if the offset will hit the sink bottom though.

                                                                                                 /


----------

